

Bitfungus - code resources for hackers - samuel02
http://bitfungus.org/

======
bambool
For me it works, searching for "java library" returns no results found, maybe
they have to enlarge the resource database which it seems to be made by users,
well thanks for the link @samuel02

------
dotmanish
I need it to recognize languages in some other way than searching for strings.
I search for "java library" and it brings me everything from PHP to NodeJS.

